# December Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really wonderful entries, get your votes in folks!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are great, I love them all. It is very hard to choose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, thank goodness we can choose more than one picture. 
So many fantastic pictures to choose from, they're all great.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

21 votes so far, have you chosen your favorites?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

25 votes so far. If you haven't voted you still have time to pick your favorite pictures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally chose my favourites and voted!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

31 Votes in so far, if you have voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 

You can vote for more than one entry, as many as you wish. 

*Voting ends-01-01-2016 at 08:01 PM*


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Every cool pic ,Harley and Santa loves them


----------



## watterdog (Sep 6, 2013)

*I guess my guys didn't make the cut? I thought they looked pretty festive!! Oh well.... maybe next time!
(I made my vote regardless  )*


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

watterdog said:


> *I guess my guys didn't make the cut? I thought they looked pretty festive!! Oh well.... maybe next time!
> (I made my vote regardless  )*


I think you have to have 25 posts to qualify.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

watterdog said:


> *I guess my guys didn't make the cut? I thought they looked pretty festive!! Oh well.... maybe next time!
> (I made my vote regardless  )*


Once you have 25 posts on this forum your entries will be accepted so if you can make about 10 more post anywhere on this forum please feel free to enter January's contest and there on.

Thanks


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We currently have 37 votes. Any chance we can get this up to about 50 before the end of the contest?


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Can I vote on 34 photos? I guess not. Please give me another couple of hours to choose, maybe 5?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mel said:


> Can I vote on 34 photos? I guess not. Please give me another couple of hours to choose, maybe 5?


You can vote for as many as you want.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*42 *Votes in so far.

If you haven't voted yet, take a few minutes and make your selections. 

Last day to vote is New Year's Day.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's still time to vote, be sure to get yours in by New Years Day!.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

49 votes, have you voted yet?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Get your vote in. Lots of wonderful Golden photo's to choose from.


----------



## Stitch amador (Dec 17, 2015)

My stitch after a hot bath


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*#56* Votes in, if you haven't voted, please look through the entries and make your selections. 

You can vote for more than one

*Voting ends- 01-01-2016 at 08:01 PM EST*


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mods, thanks for adding the numbers next to the names. Helps a lot!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

67 votes!!! Don't forget to choose your favorites before the contest ends.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

May I ask why ssacres is sscares on this thread? Inquiring minds need to know. I actually just noticed it now...


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

ssacres said:


> May I ask why ssacres is sscares on this thread? Inquiring minds need to know. I actually just noticed it now...


auto correct


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

71 votes, and still time to vote for those that still may wish to.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

77 votes cast so far.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

1stGold13 said:


> 77 votes cast so far.



I think this is our best month so far for the number of votes casted and there's still time for anyone that still wants to vote to get their vote in for your favorite pictures of this month.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> I think this is our best month so far for the number of votes casted and there's still time for anyone that still wants to vote to get their vote in for your favorite pictures of this month.


I believe it is too.

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 
You can choose more than one.........

*Voting ends tomorrow-Friday 1/1/2016 @ 8:01 PM EST

*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*78* Votes in, if you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections. 

*Voting ends tomorrow-Friday 1/1/2016 @ 8:01 PM EST *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted, take a few minutes and make your selections.

*Voting ends tomorrow-Friday, 1/1/16 @ 8:01 PM EST. *


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Today is your last day to cast votes, if you have not already.....


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Final hours to vote for your favorite(s). Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

_macdougallph1 _that is the cutest puppy elf ever! 
I loved everyone's pictures this was definitely a hard choice.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*

Everyone here is a winner!
I voted!!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *Macdougallph1* (PM Sent)
Thanks to everyone who submitted a photo this month, they are all great and brought us all cheer.


----------



## Cragg (Oct 2, 2011)

#30, The photograph of Otter captures the soul of this handsome dog. This B&W is truly beautiful. It must be amazing in high-rez


----------

